# How to keep a puppy calm after spay



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

When Maverick got neutered it was alot of "basic training" (sits, stays, downs, etc.) and light walks. I even picked up a new toy that slowed him down when it came to eating his meals. 

Though he was never an active puppy, just sitting at the park with him for an hour was enough to tire him out. Just goes to show how much mental stimulation can tire our dogs out.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

For us, it was only out for going to the bathroom on leash for the first 2 days. Then, 5 minute walks on leash for a couple of days, then 10 for the rest of the first week. Up to 15 minutes on leash for the second week. 

It's a hard time, but it is worth keeping them quiet to let the wound (and her insides) heal. She will feel better long before her insides are healed, thus the rest and quiet. Shala was jumping out of her skin by the end of the two weeks. I know I bought her lots of good bones to chew, and training is always good, too. 

Hang in there...


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah we have her rawhide when she is supervised. I told my mom some training will be good. Today hasn't been to hard. It's a beautiful day and she has been outside most of the day walking around the yard. She even took a long nap outside. My dad put some temporary fencing around our backyard pond so she can't get in it.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the first few days are no unnecessary movement basically.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chritty said:


> I'm pretty sure the first few days are no unnecessary movement basically.


It's easier said then done. I mean we wont let her run and won't play but with a six month old puppy you do the best you can. You can't keep them tethered to you in the house 24/7.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Cpc1972 said:


> It's easier said then done. I mean we wont let her run and won't play but with a six month old puppy you do the best you can. You can't keep them tethered to you in the house 24/7.



For the first few days you kind of have to for their own well being. We've been through it too. I'll find my own thread about it and share it with you

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=329233


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chritty said:


> For the first few days you kind of have to for their own well being. We've been through it too. I'll find my own thread about it and share it with you
> 
> No jumping for two weeks?! - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


We are doing are best. A couple incidents have happened but we aren't letting her run wild. Thanks for the thread I will read it.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

That's all you can do!! For such a major surgery they bounce back so well. They're amazing creatures!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chritty said:


> That's all you can do!! For such a major surgery they bounce back so well. They're amazing creatures!


The biggest issue is her jumping on my recliner when I am in it. She wants to sit on my lap. We have come a long way with her jumping and biting me. lol. I think tomorrow we will be a little more cautious with that.


----------



## CAyling (May 8, 2015)

Mine is going in on Tuesday for his surgery  I hope still loves me afterward. I just read the other thread linked in here, I hope I can keep him entertained this week without letting him do all his fun things like jumping on beds and playing hide and seek with the vacuum cleaning. And of course, no running around like a headless chook at the doggy park


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Cpc1972 said:


> The biggest issue is her jumping on my recliner when I am in it. She wants to sit on my lap. We have come a long way with her jumping and biting me. lol. I think tomorrow we will be a little more cautious with that.


Lift her up to be with you. That kind of leaping up movement is exactly what you want to keep her from doing. 

It really is such a short blip in their whole lives. It is worth trying to keep them quiet as much as possible. I hear you - it is NOT easy, and she'll be bouncing off the walls very soon. But you need to do what's best for her. She doesn't realize she might open her wound or impede her own healing inside.


----------



## Themmen (Mar 5, 2015)

Be careful with letting her walk around to much in the backyard. our Girl was spayed on June 17th and she is still in a cone because her wound got infected a little bit. i would definitely keep her inside for the most part for the first week. we were extremely careful with her and didnt let her run or jump for a week and a half but she still got infected a bit. make sure it stays dry and dont let her lay on a dusty floor or anything. 10 days of antibiotics now 5 days of a cream and shes been in a cone since the 17th. she is still not allowed to play fetch or do anything extremely strenuous. I know its hard to keep them calm but its worth it to just tether them to you or to a piece of furniture close to you so they cant get away on a zoomie run. better safe than sorry.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry Chloe. This is for your own good.

She is actually taking to the crate really well for never being crated.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I was just going to recommend a crate for keeping her quiet. Healing thoughts, Chloe!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Cpc1972 said:


> Sorry Chloe. This is for your own good.
> 
> She is actually taking to the crate really well for never being crated.


I am glad you let us know that you are crating her now. It didn't even occur to me that you wouldn't be using that to keep her quiet. (I forget that not everyone uses a crate as a dog management tool.) Just be sure to give her lots of chew toys, buy some extra kongs and stuff them with plain yogurt, banana or just some beef broth and freeze them. Raw beef shanks cut into cross sections from the butcher are also ideal. Feed her meals out of a kong or some kind of a dispenser. 

And I know you said that you can't keep her tethered to you, but you really can you know. Also, you can keep her gated in the kitchen or in an ex pen if she's really being bad. That way she can't jump on things, climb up stairs etc. without you having her on leash. 

Look up some you tube videos and train her some simple tricks or work on her impulse control. It's not as much fun for her as chasing a tennis ball but it will occupy her. 

IT's major surgery, you don't want her to damage the repair that was done, follow the vet's instructions to the letter on this for her own good, as you said. It will pass.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My mom went to the vets and got her a sedative. With the kids here she was still barking and so excitable in the crate. That stuff really knocked her for a loop. We will only use it as a last resort. She looks so sad with the droopy eyes. With just us here tomorrow we shouldn't have to give it to her.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Just chillin. But now her kong is empty and she won't quit barking


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Soon enough it'll be all over!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chritty said:


> Soon enough it'll be all over!


Yes but it already seems forever. She tried to do a zoomie tonight. She is itching so bad to run around. Right now she is laying by my moms feet chewing her bone. Her incision looks really good so far.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I was blown away by how small the incision was on Millie. Is Chloe's fairly small?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chritty said:


> I was blown away by how small the incision was on Millie. Is Chloe's fairly small?


Yeah it's pretty small. No outer stitches. She has a dark belly so it's hard to see. My mom checks it a couple times a day. It rained this morning so we had to make sure she was dry down there when she came in.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle's is probably 2 inches. Looks pretty big on her small belly though.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So we are five days into post spay and her incision looks good. My mom mentioned it looks like it is shrinking which is good. She thought she felt a lump but rechecked and couldn't find it.

Yesterday we kept her calm all day. Well it was time to go to bed and instead of laying down she decided to do zoomies in my parents bedroom. So she got a sedative and put in the crate for the night. With so much energy I don't think she would of went to sleep in the crate without the chill pill.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My mom defintly found a lump near her inscision. We will keep a eye on it. Her incision isnt leaking or red or hot. Are seroma's spongy or hard. Also I read it can be the internal stitches. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep. I'm sure you read that in Millie's thread she had swelling. The vet said it was most likely from her internal stichwork and that it would settle down. It did. Can't say for sure that's what Chloe has


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chritty said:


> Yep. I'm sure you read that in Millie's thread she had swelling. The vet said it was most likely from her internal stichwork and that it would settle down. It did. Can't say for sure that's what Chloe has


Was it hard or soft. I freaked myself out by looking at hernias after spaying.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

It was firm. I didn't go nuts with it because I didn't want to hurt her


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I will find out tomorrow where it is exactly. My mom gets a little mad at me because I am a worry to much. I think it may just be her internal stitches. I told her though it doesnt hurt to call the vet to see if she should come in.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle is getting more pent up by the day. She is really not used to going this long without playing with other dogs, and running around off leash at the dog park. I worry more and more about her tearing or causing swelling etc.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Its so hard. I mean how do you expect a dog to sleep at night who hasnt gotten their daily exercise. I feel so bad for her.

I defintly have got to have my mom call the vet. Everything thing says these lumps are normal but you really cant diganose them till a vet sees them. A hernia would probably be rare,but its better to be safe. I love her so much I dont want anything to happen to her. And she has done zoomies at least three times since friday. I just want this to be over so she can be her happy self.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Its so hard. I mean how do you expect a dog to sleep at night who hasnt gotten their daily exercise. I feel so bad for her.
> 
> I defintly have got to have my mom call the vet. Everything thing says these lumps are normal but you really cant diganose them till a vet sees them. A hernia would probably be rare,but its better to be safe. I love her so much I dont want anything to happen to her. And she has done zoomies at least three times since friday. I just want this to be over so she can be her happy self.


We've stopped Rundle when she starts to zoom, but she has done dashes on the leash and a bit of jumping up on us. I haven't noticed any real lumps per say, but I really haven't been feeling around the site at all. Along the incision site though the whole area is a bit raised and firm. From what I read as long as their is no redness, painful swelling or seeping, this is nothing to be concerned about. I am with you though and just can't wait until she can get back out there again.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My mom says this morning she don't think it was a lump she was feeling lol. Nothing looks swollen or sticking out. So who knows what she was feeling.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So what would a spay scar look like 9 days after surgury. I am going to try and get a picture of Chloe's. Does Rundles mommy have a picture of hers.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I'll try and get one when she's not playing


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cool. I will try and get my mom to take one of Chloe's. We have let her run a tiny bit today since she hasn't had any swelling. What my mom thought was a lump wasn't. Lol


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Cpc1972. Here is Rundle's tummy on day 1 and on day 9. Great to hear that Chloe is doing so well! Rundle's tummy is a little hard around the incision, but I don't think its anything to worry about. She's doing just great!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Rudles looks really good. I have to get my mom to take a picture for me of Chloe's. Hers looks like it may have a scab.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is Chloe's. I guess it looks good.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Aww her incision site looks great! I'm jealous of how well its healing up!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Rundles looks great too. We absolutly tried to keep her from jumping but by day five it was useless. She did zoomies on day five a couple of times. I am really suprised it looks so good.
Unless we were going to stick her in the crate 24/7 or have her tied to us it was pretty hard. We just kept it to a minimum.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ya. We stopped Rundle from zooming, but not really from playing around the house too much. Our big thing was not letting her play with other dogs in the building, avoiding daycare and the dog park. Playing fetch with Rundle in the house is pretty low key comparatively. We're pretty happy with how she is recovering, but we're not crazy about how they closed her up. I'm sure it will look fine when its completely healed.


----------



## CAyling (May 8, 2015)

Grayson here is 6 days post op and his stitches come out in 2 days. He have recovered super well. They had to walk him to get rid of energy post surgery apparently! He was sleepy most of last week and a bit mental today so we walked. He's had supervised cone-free time. Can't wait to have my bed buddy back, a plastic cone in the face at 5am is not fun! He's currently napping on the end of the bed until my husband comes in and crates him.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Cpc1972 said:


> Rundles looks great too. We absolutly tried to keep her from jumping but by day five it was useless. She did zoomies on day five a couple of times. I am really suprised it looks so good.
> Unless we were going to stick her in the crate 24/7 or have her tied to us it was pretty hard. We just kept it to a minimum.





3Pebs3 said:


> Ya. We stopped Rundle from zooming, but not really from playing around the house too much. Our big thing was not letting her play with other dogs in the building, avoiding daycare and the dog park. Playing fetch with Rundle in the house is pretty low key comparatively. We're pretty happy with how she is recovering, but we're not crazy about how they closed her up. I'm sure it will look fine when its completely healed.


Just remember - it's not just the wound that is healing. They had major parts of their insides removed. There is a lot of healing going on that you can't see. Also an important reason for keeping them less active for the two weeks.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Just remember - it's not just the wound that is healing. They had major parts of their insides removed. There is a lot of healing going on that you can't see. Also an important reason for keeping them less active for the two weeks.


We are doing the best we can. We already had to give Chloe a sedative three times last week. Hopefully that is over.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

CAyling said:


> Grayson here is 6 days post op and his stitches come out in 2 days. He have recovered super well. They had to walk him to get rid of energy post surgery apparently! He was sleepy most of last week and a bit mental today so we walked. He's had supervised cone-free time. Can't wait to have my bed buddy back, a plastic cone in the face at 5am is not fun! He's currently napping on the end of the bed until my husband comes in and crates him.


He is a cutie. Chloe never had to wear a cone.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So Chloe just rolled on her back in the mud. We are on day ten can we give her a bath. We may have to call the vet and see because she is a mess lol.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Did Chloe get a bath?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chritty said:


> Did Chloe get a bath?


Not yet. She is a muddy mess and my mom hasn't called the vet to see if it's ok.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

"Happy as a Golden in mud"


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Omg. She isn't that bad. Everything we have read says we should wait 14 days.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle's doing just great. We brought her to the dog park the last 2 nights in a row. I wouldn't worry about giving her a bath either if she needed one. But, doesn't hurt to see what the vet says. I will mention that Rundle gets very dirty when she goes to the dog park. Usually the dirt just flakes right off after she dries.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's great that Rundle is getting back to her normal routine. My nephew will be hear tomorrow so we are going to let her run and play even more. Her scab fell off at her incision had and it's healed. We probably won't be able to take how dirty she is so she will probably get a bath.


----------

